# what do i do?



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

Right..I would like to walk dogs as it is something I enjoy obviously. I have walked two dogs two years ago for the summer and that was fine. But since coming on here I realise you need insurance and things but how do you go about it. do you..

a ) build up to like 4/5 dogs then buy insurance and stuff like that..
or 
b) get the insurance and everything then try and build up..

Im 18 if that helps..

oh and I walk my own dog..obvs


----------



## EssexWags (Nov 20, 2011)

Insurance is a priority !


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2013)

Their is no law that states you must be insured to walk dogs though it certainly helps. If you get insurance you still need some cash spare so it helps to have a part time job to start with. Insurance does not cover everything just towards a large sum.

Speaking from experience it helps to have a car I'm currently without and I'm planning on getting one. Usefull in the event of an emergencey.

It helps to have experience but again not a requirement

I would look on the compass website at courses as I think these would help but again not essential.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

reddd123 said:


> Right..I would like to walk dogs as it is something I enjoy obviously. I have walked two dogs two years ago for the summer and that was fine. But since coming on here I realise you need insurance and things but how do you go about it. do you..
> 
> a ) build up to like 4/5 dogs then buy insurance and stuff like that..
> or
> ...


Do you mean walk dogs as business?

I'm pretty sure that if you are being paid to walk other peoples dogs, you need insurance from the get go.

Do you have experience with a wide range of dog breeds? first aid/animal qualifications? your own transportation in the event of emergencies? etc.


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

labradrk said:


> Do you mean walk dogs as business?
> 
> I'm pretty sure that if you are being paid to walk other peoples dogs, you need insurance from the get go.
> 
> Do you have experience with a wide range of dog breeds? first aid/animal qualifications? your own transportation in the event of emergencies? etc.


no..

thanks for the response guys, I just need some extra money while Im searching for a job and everyone recommends 'dog walking' but its not that easy is it


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

reddd123 said:


> no..
> 
> thanks for the response guys, I just need some extra money while Im searching for a job and everyone recommends 'dog walking' but its not that easy is it


Depends how much you really want it.

Its not that easy, takes time to learn it but it teaches you responsability and earns you a bit of cash you can use to save for driving lessons which is what I'm doing :>


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Prowl said:


> Their is no law that states you must be insured to walk dogs though it certainly helps. If you get insurance you still need some cash spare so it helps to have a part time job to start with. Insurance does not cover everything just towards a large sum.


To put this statement into perspective, failure to have the right insurance could result in the loss of your home, car etc in the event of a claim.

I have no idea what the last sentence means.


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

Prowl said:


> Depends how much you really want it.
> 
> Its not that easy, takes time to learn it but it teaches you responsability and earns you a bit of cash you can use to save for driving lessons which is what I'm doing :>


In my case it'll be driving insurance  ahaa how many dogs do you walk then Prowl?


----------



## Debzdogs (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi, 
Firstly if you are making any money from it you need to register with the taxman. Then you need insurance (i wouldn't employ a walker that hadn't got any . A Crb check is not essential but another thing i would look for if i was inviting someone into my home whilst i was not there. 
Its a fantastic but hard job and i am constantly amazed at how many think it is easy money


----------



## reddd123 (Mar 30, 2013)

Debzdogs said:


> Hi,
> Firstly if you are making any money from it you need to register with the taxman. Then you need insurance (i wouldn't employ a walker that hadn't got any . A Crb check is not essential but another thing i would look for if i was inviting someone into my home whilst i was not there.
> Its a fantastic but hard job and i am constantly amazed at how many think it is easy money


thought you only have to register with the taxman if you start earning money over a certain bar.. like £6000 of something like that


----------



## Debzdogs (Jan 30, 2012)

No i'm afraid not . The day you start now


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

You need to fill in a small earnings exemption certificate if earning under a certain amount self employed. I can't remember exactly what the amount is but the HMRC website is full of information.


----------



## Amberlilly (Mar 13, 2012)

Taxman need to know asap! no matter how much you earn, if you are earning, he needs to know, its not worth trying to hide from him...lol.


----------

